# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment > سوال: عدم وجود گزینه Setup در Visual Studio 2013

## forodo

سلام
من می خوام یه ستاپ بسازم ولی گزینه شو توی ویژوال 2013 پیدا نمی کنم.
کلاً حذف شده یا جای دیگه ای یا باید چیزی نصب کنیم یا چی؟
با تشکر

----------


## Ali.hitter

سلام دوست عزیز vs 2013 ستاپ ساز installsheid رو نداره . باید از نسخه 2010 استفاده کنی برای ستاپ سازی یا کلا یه ستاپ ساز دیگه

----------


## forodo

> سلام دوست عزیز vs 2013 ستاپ ساز installsheid رو نداره . باید از نسخه 2010 استفاده کنی برای ستاپ سازی یا کلا یه ستاپ ساز دیگه


من چیزی نمیشناسم.
چطوری باید setup بسازم؟

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

> من چیزی نمیشناسم.
> چطوری باید setup بسازم؟


دوست عزیز برای این کار روی سیستمت InstallShield رو نصب کنید و از طریق خود نرم افزار InstallShield برای ساخت ستاپ اقدام کنید ....
ولی چرا ستاپ سازی خود VS در ورژن های 2012 و 2013 وجود نداره ؟ مگه چه مشکلی داشت ؟

----------


## forodo

نمی دونم.
برای من که اینجوریه:

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

مال من هم همینطوری هست 
یه مشکل دیگه هم هست که یه جورایی گله از مدیران انجمن هست :
من تا حالا چند تا تاپیک برای فهمیدن این موضوع درست کردم که دوستان تا عنوانشو می خوندن منتقل می کردن به بخش setup که در اونجا هم سه چهار روزی هست که کسی آنلاین نشده ......

----------


## m.b533

دانلود Microsoft Visual Studio Installer Projects 

سلام تا اونجا که من میدونم باید برین اینو رو نصب کنید

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

> دانلود Microsoft Visual Studio Installer Projects 
> 
> سلام تا اونجا که من میدونم باید برین اینو رو نصب کنید


دوست عزیز این نیست البته مال من این error رو می ده :
Untitled.png

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

دوستان این برنامه برای VS 2012 وجود نداره ؟

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

دوستان یه خبر واقعا ناامید کننده از ماکروسافت :
ساخت setup با استفاده از خود VS 2012 امکان پذیر نیست 
این جمله رو یکی از supporter های شرکت مایکروسافت پس از حدود 20 دقیقه چت کردن به من گفت که وقتی هم اعتراض کردم گفت خوب برو نسخه 2013 رو دانلود کن ....
واقعا از شرکت مایکروسافت بعید بود مگه نه ؟

----------


## forodo

> دوستان یه خبر واقعا ناامید کننده از ماکروسافت :
> ساخت setup با استفاده از خود VS 2012 امکان پذیر نیست 
> این جمله رو یکی از supporter های شرکت مایکروسافت پس از حدود 20 دقیقه چت کردن به من گفت که وقتی هم اعتراض کردم گفت خوب برو نسخه 2013 رو دانلود کن ....
> واقعا از شرکت مایکروسافت بعید بود مگه نه ؟


خوب 2013 هم که نداره.
پس باید بریم 2014 رو دانلود کنیم که اونم نیست.  :تشویق:

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

برای 2013 هست ...
همون لینکی هست که دوستمون قرار داد .

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

اول یه لعنت به مایکروسافت با این نرم افزاراش !!!!  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
دو ساله روی پروژه ام دارم کار می کنم  :ناراحت:  :ناراحت:  ولی الان چی .... 
یه سوال از دوستان 
من الان نسخه 2012 رو دارم که با این مشکل مواجه هست ....
اگه نسخه 2013 رو نصب کنم پروژه ام مشکل دار نمیشه ؟؟؟؟؟
بهم نمیریزه ؟

----------


## forodo

> دانلود Microsoft Visual Studio Installer Projects 
> 
> سلام تا اونجا که من میدونم باید برین اینو رو نصب کنید


دمت گرم.
برای من درست شد.
 





> اول یه لعنت به مایکروسافت با این نرم افزاراش !!!! 
> دو ساله روی پروژه ام دارم کار می کنم  ولی الان چی .... 
> یه سوال از دوستان 
> من الان نسخه 2012 رو دارم که با این مشکل مواجه هست ....
> اگه نسخه 2013 رو نصب کنم پروژه ام مشکل دار نمیشه ؟؟؟؟؟
> بهم نمیریزه ؟


من از 2010 آوردم توی 2013 خداروشکر بدون مشکل اجرا شد.

----------


## Ali.hitter

یه ستاپ ساز عالی هست به اسم null soft ! اینو به همه پیشنهاد میکنم.

----------


## forodo

> یه ستاپ ساز عالی هست به اسم null soft ! اینو به همه پیشنهاد میکنم.


لینک سالمش رو قرار بدید تا بقیه استفاده کنن.
و لطفاً بگید با این میشه چندتا برنامه رو باهم نصب کرد.
یعنی مثلاً برنامه KmPlayer رو بذاریم کنار برنامه خودمون که وقتی داره برنامه مارو نصب می کنه اونم نصب بشه.
کلاً می شه چندتا برنامه رو باهم نصب کرد یا نه؟

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

لینکی که دوستمون قرار داد سالمه ؛ نیست ؟ (از خود شرکت مایکروسافت هست دیگه)
فکر نمی کنم با خود ویژوال استادیو بشه این جوری ستاپ درست کرد ...
برای این کار باید از installShield استفاده کنید که آموزشش هست اگه جست و جو کنید.

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

دوستان من چی کار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
کسی نحوه کار با Install Aware رو بلده 
باز 3 گیگ الکی دانلود نکنم بعد بگید با این هم نمیشه !!!

----------


## Pedram_Parsian

پس برای جمع بندی میشه گفت که :
اگه من برم نسخه 2013 رو دانلود کنم بهتره دیگه مگه نه ؟ :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

من با AdvancedInstaller کار می کنم. حجم کم و امکانات خوبی داره.




> مال من هم همینطوری هست 
> یه مشکل دیگه هم هست که یه جورایی گله از مدیران انجمن هست :
> من تا حالا چند تا تاپیک برای فهمیدن این موضوع درست کردم که دوستان تا عنوانشو می خوندن منتقل می کردن به بخش setup که در اونجا هم سه چهار روزی هست که کسی آنلاین نشده ......


متاسفانه من هم مثل شما چندین هفته در این سایت معطل شدم. دیگه از اینجا انتظار نداشته باشید. حیف این همه وقت...

AdvancedInstaller رو دانلود کنید و کار کنید. DataBase باید Express باشه و در فولدر Debug فایل mdf و ldf رو کپی کنید. ConnectionString رو هم مثل SQL Express قرار بدید.

----------


## Ali.hitter

> لینک سالمش رو قرار بدید تا بقیه استفاده کنن.
> و لطفاً بگید با این میشه چندتا برنامه رو باهم نصب کرد.
> یعنی مثلاً برنامه KmPlayer رو بذاریم کنار برنامه خودمون که وقتی داره برنامه مارو نصب می کنه اونم نصب بشه.
> کلاً می شه چندتا برنامه رو باهم نصب کرد یا نه؟


لینکو نمیدونم ولی بگردید حتما راحت پیدا میشه و در جواب سوالتون هم بله هر کاری میشه با این برنامه انجام داد و بیشتر محیط script مانند داره و باید زبون خود شرکتش یعنی null soft  رو برای نوشتن اسکریپت هاش یاد بگیرید ولی در کل برنامه ای هس که برای ستاپ سازی محدودیتی نداره

----------


## rezaei_y

سری هم به این لینک بزنید

----------


## vb341

آقای اوبالیت اگر میشه یک راهنمای کلی بخصوص ذر مورذ نصب کریستال ریپورت و  اس کیوال اکسپرس قرار بدین . من هر کار کردم با Advanced installer  نتونستم کریستال و اس کیو ال اکسپرس رو نصب کنم .ولی با InstallAware  راحت این کارها رو انجام دادم . البته حجم خود برنامه خیلی زیاده

----------


## behnamgholipoor

سلام
از Advanced Installer استفاده کن هم نسبت به سایر برنامه های ستاپ سازی کم حجم تره هم کاربر پسنده
برای نصب پیشنیاز ها میتونی روش جساب کنی

----------


## vb341

من خودم با InstallAware 18  برای Vs2013  ستاپ ساختم و تمامی پیش نیازها رو هم بخووبی نصب میکنه

----------


## علی فتحی

دوستان فکر کنم Visual Studio 2013 ستاب ساز نداره.یک سری مشکلات دیگه هم در بانک اطلاعاتیش داره .دوستانی که با Visual Studio 2010کار کرده اند راحتی و امکانات اونو میدوندد  اکثر مامپوننت ها و گزارش سازها هم روش کار میکنه .

پیشنهاد من اینه تا ورزن جدید Visual Studio  با امکانات کامل میاد . از Visual Studio 2010 استفاده کنید.
من با سه ورژن کار کردم حتی 2010 نسبت به 2008 کاراییش از جمله بحث گزارش سازی پایین اومده .دیگه تصمیم با خودتون

----------


## sanesta

> دانلود Microsoft Visual Studio Installer Projects 
> 
> سلام تا اونجا که من میدونم باید برین اینو رو نصب کنید


یه دنیا سپاسگذارم :قلب:

----------


## ایلیا آخوندزاده

توی VS 2015 قرار داده

----------


## masoud.rhb

عجب اشتباهی کردیم رفتیم رو 2013
فاتحشو خوندن

----------


## __MAHNAZ__

با سلام
من پروژم رو  ویژوال استدیو 2013 نوشتم و برای ساخت Setup از نرم افزار Visual Studio Installer Projects Extension for Microsoft Visual Studio 2013  استفاده می کنم. بعد از انجام تمام مراحل و اضافه شدن پوشه های مربوط به پروژه در پوشه برنامه. در پوشه debug فایل setup ایجاد نمیشه و این پوشه خالیه :ناراحت:  به نظرتون دلیلش چی میتونه باشه؟

----------

